# Corey on the Block?



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Mind you this all happened before today's awesome win over the bucks, and sports reporters are the most fickle people on Earth (surely you've read Bill Plashcke's "columns"), but during today's edition of 4 Quarters, Ric Bucher was asked to elaborate on the Clippers and the issue of Corey Maggette coming off the bench. His comments essentially break down to this: Dunleavy does in fact want him to come off the bench, which is likely to become an issue in the near future, particularly since (as Bucher put it) Corey sees himself as the "kobe" of this team, and its leader on the floor. However, (again according to Bucher) he became expendable the minute the team brought in Mobley and Cassell, and they have thus shopped him around, and in fact, Dunleavy hadn't played both he and Cassell at the same time for even one minute (although that changed during tonight's game too). Ideally Corey would simply adjust his game to the new situation, particularly in light of the fact that Cassell's deal is only one-year long, but since he is the "perfect" mentor for Livingston, they might not want to part with him, which would leave Maggette as the odd man out.

Now, just reading this post should make it clear that this is a very gossipy analysis from Bucher, but the question is: how much truth is there to it? Personally, I was disappointed that when asked about being a Sixth Man for the team Maggette didn't respond by saying "I will do whatever it takes to help this team win," but I would be even more disappointed to see him be traded, particularly because he is clearly a hard-worker, and he has been here through the tough times, without ever *****ing about the team, or complaining about wanting to be traded.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't necessarily think that Corey is on the block, however, if Elgin is approached with a promising offer than I don't think he would hesitate to move Corey. I was disgruntled about Corey's comments as well, saying that he's not a sixth man. His comment showed me just how selfish Corey is. Corey says he cares about the team, yet, he cares about being a starter when he can really take advantage and help the Clippers by becoming a sixth man. I guess every individual has different perspectives, but to me that is down right selfish.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

I thought Corey was more of a team man than this...this will only fuel the media fire and the Clippers don't need negative press shadowing their great start


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am not worried right now. The Clippers are winning so there is no reason to trade him right now. BTW do you have a link to that article?


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

This is all crap we are not shopping Corey. It's also complete crap to say Maggs and Cassel hadn't played a minute together until yesterdays game because it's not true. If Cassel plays 35min and Maggs plays 30 then obviously they were on the court together for 17min and that is only in the sixer game.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

corey's replies to the 6th man issue does have negative connotations attached to them and does imply he is somewhat selfish...however, i would think if the clippers continue winning, his tune may change and he may become more of the team player we're hoping he'd be...to trade him to stop a potentially uncomfortable situation is premature at this time and the clippers may regret it in the long run...hopefully, mike will work it out soon.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think if Corey could become cool with coming off the bench the Clippers have more than just a chance at making the playoffs.. I mean actually doing damange in the playoffs. Just imagining Corey and Livingston coming off the bench playing other teams bench scrubs...

Not to mention I think someone needs to make Corey understand that event hough he is coming off the bench or would be, that doesnt have to mean he gets less court time. He has been getting lots of productive minutes since his return.. I mean last night he got 30 minutes of court time and only brand had more than him. As well as the fact if he is doing damage coming off the bench and is on a roll, as bad as Mikes rotations are sometimes he isn't going to have him go sit for Ross or someone, I mean he is going to get to stay out there. I think Mike would only want him off the bench for the first and 3 quarters just go gain a bit of a punch and get the team off to a good start.

I do understand though why Corey wouldn't want to come off the bench, the NBA has always made it seem like you are less talented than if you start. Durning the playoffs when Manu started coming off the bench, everyone thought he was being punished for playing out of control. Why would it be a punishment, if it wasn't as good as starting?

That being said, if anyone thinks Corey is going to get traded is crazy. He is one breath away from being allstar caliber and young. The money we pay for court could NEVER be made up on any trade. Corey could very well be one of the best players in the game for the price, and trading him would really prove that the Clippers have no intention of wining anything ever. Wont happen. Besides Bucher is a retard, I dont think he has ever had a breaking story that most people didn't already have.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I think if Corey could become cool with coming off the bench the Clippers have more than just a chance at making the playoffs.. I mean actually doing damange in the playoffs. Just imagining Corey and Livingston coming off the bench playing other teams bench scrubs...
> 
> Not to mention I think someone needs to make Corey understand that event hough he is coming off the bench or would be, that doesnt have to mean he gets less court time. He has been getting lots of productive minutes since his return.. I mean last night he got 30 minutes of court time and only brand had more than him. As well as the fact if he is doing damage coming off the bench and is on a roll, as bad as Mikes rotations are sometimes he isn't going to have him go sit for Ross or someone, I mean he is going to get to stay out there. I think Mike would only want him off the bench for the first and 3 quarters just go gain a bit of a punch and get the team off to a good start.
> 
> ...


you hit it right on the head cd!...it's not who starts it's who finishes...if corey realizes that he'll be a main factor down the stretch in the tight games then he should be cool with that...to come in at crucial situations and impact a game would be just if not more important than starting...like you said, ginobeli changes the game when he enters; if the spurs are losing they begin a comeback; if the spurs are winning he increases their lead...that sure makes him a valuable all-star in my eyes.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Remember Dunleavy said something like he wouldn't trade Maggette unless he got a top 15 player in return. Not sure that any team would give up a top 15 player for Maggette so I don't think a trade will happen with him any time soon.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I bet Mags starts Friday cuz Q Ross is day to day and we can this crap.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, we have to keep in mind that every trade rumor so far has involve him. I don't want the clippers to trade him, but if he keeps making this stupid unselfish comments I do believe he's going to be traded. He has to understand that he has to do what's best for the team. Stating this we also haven't seen how the team plays when he starts to say that this is what's best for the team. I say that they should start him the next few games, if the team loses momentum, then put him back as a 6 man.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This is the last time I'm going to make any comment on trading Corey because stance hasn't changed and it never will...

Read this and just be done with the idea...ok...

The idea of trading Corey is laughable and here's why...

Corey Maggette
19.5 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 27 mpg (2005 stats)
Salary - $6.72 million
26 years old

Paul Pierce
25.9 ppg, 7.9 rpg, 39.9 mpg (2005 stats)
Salary - $13.84 million
28 years old

Vince Carter
22.4 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 36.9 mpg (2005 stats)
Salary - $13.84 million
28 years old

Now I'm not going to say Mags is on these guys levels, I don't think he is, they have been all-stars, he has not, but I will say he is comparable to them in terms of production, plus you look at his age and the salary, and it doesn't make sense to trade, because who are you going to get that is going to give you that kind of production at that kind of salary.

No one, at least no one that is of fair value.

It would take 3 players at least to grab a guy like Pierce or Carter, and I wouldn't even do Mags for Pierce straight up, much less sweeten the pot. Let's not forget what I said before in that Mags is a warrior, he plays hurt and never takes a play off, I wouldn't say grabbing Cassell, who's in his last year of major minutes, and a 30 year old Cuttino, an undersized 2 guard, makes a guy like Mags, who had a career year last year, expendable.

It's just simply ridiculous.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Bah!!! Trade Maggs!!!!!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Corey and Elton have the best attitudes and work ethics in basketball.

You trade Corey, you screw that up bigtime, he's a clipper, he's always wanted to be here, and he's always done as much as possible to win. You guys call that bad basketball IQ, I call it taking the shot when nobody else wants to.

Overall he's far more valuable than Q Ross, that's why he should be a starter, plain and simple.

Ross is more of a specialist, a man-to-man defender when necessary. Do you all still think he should start over Maggette if we're playing against a team with some crappy perimeter?

Corey should start every game, and bring in Q Ross when necessary.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Yea, I was surprised by his coming off the bench reaction. But he've worked so hard, that's why he's frustrated, plus comparing to who? Ross?? Ross might slightly defend better, but Q is consistent providing points and getting into the free throw line.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I still think that they should bring him of the bench. By doing this he would be the go to guy when Elton, Mobley, and Cassel are on the bench. I think their bench would have the advantage over most of the teams in the league. They could creat some space with their bench. Then he could play at the end of the games with the starters. He is still going to get his minutes and his points. By the way, I was joking when I said we should trade him. What do you guys think about this scenario??????


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the problem with Corey is he tries to be the "Kobe" of the team hahaha

he should leave that to Cuttino or Sam or Elton...he is no Kobe....

his game is getting to the hoop, making free throws thats it...


he tries to "take over" games, or make clutch shots BUT HE CANT SHOOT


so i dont know.....i really dont think we need him...but eh add someone else in his place

who is not as selfish....he has his shooting spurts...but seldom...and when he tries to 

be the "kobe" , he shoots stupid shots, and teams just take it to the other end and score...

he has been doing this since the beggining of his clipper tenor...so eh... i dont know

as long as Elton and Sam n Cuttino are here i think we have a promising futute...


----------



## clipset (Jul 13, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> the problem with Corey is he tries to be the "Kobe" of the team hahaha
> 
> he should leave that to Cuttino or Sam or Elton...he is no Kobe....
> 
> ...



I agree I'm not a fan of cmagg's selfishess. He has positives, getting to the free throw line consistently and making them but his selfish ball play won't work under dunleavy.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

If we could somehow fenagel a package of Deng and Gordon for him that'd be great but I doubt we could pull that off. Maybe Maggz+Wilcox/Kaman for Deng and Gordon.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn trading Corey would suck, dont get me wrong he is a great LAYUPER, and DUNKER haha

and free throw shooter, but alot of times he tries to take a game into his hands thinking 

he is Jordan or something hahaha

and BAM! he just shoots a stupid *** shot and misses it and the other team takes it to the other

end and scores it, he needs to improve his shooting, he has spurts, but he has MORE HORRIBLE

shooting nights than not, what im saying is

DAMN he shoots so nice from the Line, why cant he do the same from the field ?? 

GeeSH!


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Your team may trade him with Brand and a pick for Garnett and Mark Madsen in December... And move Wilcox for Jeffries (which play both PF and SF)... But I don't know if it can hurt the team chemistry...

And you may move Waltah for some backup SG, like Laron Profit of your rival Lakers... Just a thought.

Kaman/Rebraca/Madsen/N'Dong
Garnett/Madsen/Jeffries
Jeffries/Korolev/Singleton
Mobley/Ross/Profit
Cassell/Livingston/Ewing/Eisley


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Your team may trade him with Brand and a pick for Garnett and Mark Madsen in December... And move Wilcox for Jeffries (which play both PF and SF)... But I don't know if it can hurt the team chemistry...
> 
> And you may move Waltah for some backup SG, like Laron Profit of your rival Lakers... Just a thought.
> 
> ...



Pass the pipe, I want a hit of the stuff your smokin.

By the way I got a feeling the cash on that trade probably wouldnt work.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Considering at this moment Brand is playing on the same level as KG, and is younger, cheaper and you wouldn't have to lose the 2 core players you've been building your team around.... kinda doesn't make sense to do that trade.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i wouldnt trade brand straight up for garnett if i had the choice


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

maybe corey might change his mind once livingston comes back


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Brand for ganett is a no brainer. You jump at any chance to get argulably the best player in the world. However, its semi-ridiculous to discuss such a thing since it has as much chance as Arnold getting president. 

Once livingston comes out, we might see a tighter rotation, and wilcox might completely fall out of it. I could see brand, rebraca, kaman, maggette, livingston, cassell, mobley, and ross getting all minutes.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Brand for ganett is a no brainer. You jump at any chance to get argulably the best player in the world. However, its semi-ridiculous to discuss such a thing since it has as much chance as Arnold getting president.


Brand is outplaying KG right now, he's taken his game to another level and become a threat anywhere from within the 3-point line. While the rest of his game has not suffered at all, and he doesn't need to dominate the ball a bit. And he's 3 years younger.

Brand for KG right now is a lot tougher decision than you think.

And if you don't think Arnold can become president....


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

WHy are we discussing such ridiculous trades. We need to keep this team together. I dont want to trade Mags. He deserves to be here when we get to the playoffs.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd love to have Maggs on the Lakers. If you don't like him, give him to us, lol. We'll give you kwame brown.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> I'd love to have Maggs on the Lakers. If you don't like him, give him to us, lol. We'll give you kwame brown.


Now thats funny!!!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Stop these stupid rumors , Clips finally have a good team to work with , why in the hell would they want to give that up? Mag will NOT get traded.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Stop these stupid rumors , Clips finally have a good team to work with , why in the hell would they want to give that up? Mag will NOT get traded.


No kidding. This thread should be closed.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Stop these stupid rumors , Clips finally have a good team to work with , why in the hell would they want to give that up? Mag will NOT get traded.


It takes a Laker fan to talk some sense here.

Where are the idiots who said Mags was expendable?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

the bottom line is: you will not find another player in the nba who canl produce the same as corey maggette with his current salary.

<thread closed>


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Ron Artest.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ClipOre4Life said:


> Ron Artest.


True but he comes with baggage.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> No kidding. This thread should be closed.



Well, hell, I haven't written anything new in it at all since I started it. I just pointed out something of interest to me, and presumably the rest of the fans, that I heard an ESPN analyst(?)/moron(?) spew on one of their inane shows. Winning takes care of nearly everything, so currently I don't think this is even an issue, unless seduced by the team's success, and Maggette's production per salary, someone does decide to offer a "top-15 player." Even so, I would hope the team would take a good long look at the deal, since I for one wouldn't want anything to mess with the team's chemistry.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

If it's Ron Artest than jump on it. Now.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yup in NBA standards he makes a lil bit of money....i dont know but i think 

if he continues his great play and point production with few turnovers....they should may be

give him a raise? hahah ? is that possible cuz damn...

can you guys name players who are making more than him that dont deserve it! geesh!


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

I would like to put an end to this.. 
Corey is AWESOME with the other 4 Clipper starters..
Corey's salary is low by NBA standards because it was FRONT loaded when he signed and the hope was that the Clips wouldn't match.. Donald Sterling made his commitment to MDunleavy to keep certain key players (and good guys) so they matched the contract to keep Corey. EB and Corey are here for the remainder of their contracts... END THIS NOW.
Clips are HOT.
Let's just keep this board on the FOCUSED and POSITIVE side.

From the past... we all know how quickly things can change in this league with injuries...
DManning and down the line they came.. Walton ... just to name 2.. but we could go on and on.

FOCUS peeps..
NO INJURIES.
NO TRADES.. everyone here should know from the past history.. Clips will not make any more trades from here on out until the summer vacation time... we will live and die with this group.
FOCUS..
don't listen to any other boards that are trying to de-rail this BrandWagon.


----------

